# for all you car polishers.....



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

would you go this far?????

http://www.corsasport.co.uk/board/viewt ... 865&page=1


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Stunning, colour is great and the car look very good.

Would i do it, no.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

seriously attention to detail.

but why would one bother on a vxr, a daily drive, which will need to be maintained at the same level to keep it how it turns out?

on a higher end special car i.e. classic car, super car, maybe.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To quote someone "Its an Astra ffs"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> To quote someone "Its an Astra ffs"


Beat me to it Andrew


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Jesus  what a waste :?

But when a bird shits will it stick just the same   
















Apparently it does  :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it looks superb but did you read the posts of most of the divs who posted afterwards - make some of the idiots who have started appearing on here seem like brain surgeons. Hilarious.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

That bloke needs to get laid!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> That bloke needs to get laid!


he did - thats why he couldnt drive it for the first 2 weeks - the exhaust clogged up from his dried man (read: sad-geek) juice :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Polishing a turd...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> That bloke needs to get laid!


So do I


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Imagine his dissapointment when he woke up the next morning, opened the garage door and discovered that after all that hard work, its STILL a fucking Astra. ROFL.

As they say, you cant polish , but he had a good go.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > That bloke needs to get laid!
> ...


I'm not pairing up with you again at the yearly meet then :? :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

thehornster said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

What i want to see, is that guy polish a really rough, scratched to fcuk, bird and dog shitted on car (yeah i live in a tough neighbourhood)....as opposed to just a polishing a dog-shite car.

I wonder if i can hire him as my window cleaner?

What i found offensive was.....there's a actually a forum for vauxhalls!.......Oh God, Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhy?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That car looks amazing and TBH there is dave Jac in a box who may not go into that detail but still does a similar service, and that astra as standard will beat most un mapped TT's 225 ones and as for anything else don't bother it's a faster car. There are a few that are around 300Bhp and as for a forum for VX'S Is that not pure snobbery coming from a TT forum that has cars on here for astra money.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

robokn said:


> That car looks amazing and TBH there is dave Jac in a box who may not go into that detail but still does a similar service, and that astra as standard will beat most un mapped TT's 225 ones and as for anything else don't bother it's a faster car. There are a few that are around 300Bhp and as for a forum for VX'S Is that not pure snobbery coming from a TT forum that has cars on here for astra money.


Well said, sir.

There is certainly proof that there are people here with enough money to buy a TT (as pointed out, about the same money which would get you an Astra) and enough spare cash to completely F*ck it up, but not enough spare cash to have bought a decent example in the first place.

I mean look at Leg. lol

That all said, it's a shame it wasn't a noggy blue S3 instead. Then he would have been my hero (if lacking a little subtlety)


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

robokn said:


> hahahahahaha......yes. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely yes...but such is the pecking order of life, and Mr Lamborghini or Veyron owner, i bow to your greatness...well not him, the car.

Â£30k for an Astra?.....ok....as long as they're happy, then i am too.....in my TT :-*


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Where are they 30k and i don't really think my car looks like a Mk II at all, 
V6 modified front end and that where the similarity ends


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thehornster said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


You are blown out any way m8 you are getting married :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Um, point, missed, mile etc.



demi_god said:


> Wouldnt know about that, got MK2 on order :wink: , you know the one, looks at lot like your one...sort off.


What relevance does your order of a MKII hold to the point made?



demi_god said:


> Maybe, but fast cars generally go fast....but have you ever seen a chihuahua with a big cock? no, cause some things just look better then other things, despite the size.


Eh? That's possibly the worst analogy I've seen, in the world, ever. The illustration doesn't make sense on its own, let alone when used to draw the analogy. What point are you even attempting to make there? You appear to be saying that a Chihuahua looks better than other things despite having a small cock. More like, Chihuahhahahaha AMIRITE?



demi_god said:


> Absolutely yes...but such is the pecking order of life, and Mr Lamborghini or Veyron owner, i bow to your greatness...well not him, the car.


What? That wasn't the point. Are you seriously suggesting that the gulf between the Veyron/Gallardo (for example) and the TT is comparable to the 'gulf' between the TT and the Astra VXR? Haha, deluded.com



demi_god said:


> Â£30k for an Astra?.....ok....as long as they're happy, then i am too.....in my TT :-*


Where did you get that figure from? THE WHOLE POINT of what he was saying was that for the price of a new Astra, you can buy a TT. They are hardly "unaffordable". Funnily enough, I doubt people considering a new Astra, would also note the SL55s that fall into that price bracket. Get it now?


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

robokn said:


> Where are they 30k and i don't really think my car looks like a Mk II at all,
> V6 modified front end and that where the similarity ends


Wow? Really? Not like a MK II TT at all? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

...not even if you stare long and hard at it like those hidden image posters, or if you look at it from a distance, and squinted, in the dark  are you still sure?

Ok....if you say so....In the style of a 1970's Chinese action flick, "Demi_god!! You have offended my car and my family and for that you shall die!!!" I guess i better watch my P's and Q's in future? 

i won't argue with that, i happen to admire your car.....of course i didn't mean identical, but it is more so then say any other car.

If we want a real TT lookalike, i guess we're gonna have to wait for the the soon to be new Kia's :wink:

For a Â£30K TT, try here
http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/new_c ... tions.html


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> its an astra FFS!


Nicked from the thread itself and very nicely put !


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Stunning, colour is great and the car look very good.


:lol: ...

...ah, sorry Tosh, you were being serious weren't you!

:roll:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

episteme said:


> Um, point, missed, mile etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeezzus Christ they are all lining up...

Ok i shall try pointlessly to explain....i say pointlessly explain because no matter what i say no doubt your retort shall be brillant.

I did try to explain the chihuahua analogy as best i could but in my briefness it was probably more confusing then not....sorry dude. i was trying to think of an ugly dog but these days your always gonna offend someone. but...like you said. a chihuahua(to some) looks shit!...

so my point is this, is it ok to have a shit looking dog and brag how bad ass it is simply because it has your huge cock grafted on to it?

Its still the same shit dog, but with your cock on it.

Maybe i should of said, is it ok to brag how big a wifes breasts are although they are some humongous silicone implants...ie.Lola ferrari (rip) style.

Therefore is it enough to have quote 300bhp despite the look of a car...some say yes, i say no...thats why i dont want a souped up robin.

I didnt say the car had a shit engine or performance, i only said it was a dog-shite car...it was a humble attempt of a tongue in cheek, play on words....good, bad? blame my anglish techer.

Sorry, i didnt realise TT means only the OLD model, hence my Â£30k price tag reference.

You compared a NEW Astra to an OLD TT....i compared NEW for NEW, thats all.



> What? That wasn't the point. Are you seriously suggesting that the gulf between the Veyron/Gallardo (for example) and the TT is comparable to the 'gulf' between the TT and the Astra VXR? Haha, deluded.com


No, i am not suggesting that, and didnt say that either. What i am saying is, I or you or many here may love their TT's, and in turn think they are the best for one reason or another....but there are, surprisingly as it may seem, OTHERS, that think your cars are DOGS POO!! 
 
Now do you know anyone that OWNS a Veyron? I'll take a stab in the dark and say NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Oh seeing Tom Cruise drive one to a premier does not count!

Sooooo, by using the name Veyron, it means it should be quite safe to massage yours and my ego that it is a subjectively "better" car.

No one likes to hear that their pride and joy is shit, but hey, if the one saying it is so vastly superior, then ((((USUALLY))) its ok...hence me saying, i'll gladly bow out to Veyron.

A closer car would be as we all know a Z4, SLK, Boxster, S3 and at a stretch a Cayman....the list goes on. Had i said any of those cars, who around here readily agree that they are better cars?

Like you said ....the "gulf" would in turn be too close....so i made it vastly obvious (not to you) that a better car or a car perceived as better, will look down on others.

Its snobbery, it not nice...but it exists. Even, dare i say it, in you. As i am sure there must be some cars that are even beneath you.

I am sure there are those who do buy Astras can buy or afford anything they want...and why shouldnt they, you can, right? so can i....Such is the joy of life...most dont buy a car with ALL their means or to truly reflect their standard of living.

I didnt suggest they couldnt..i only meant that a new Astra it is not the same as a new TT.

REBEL.....come back, they're picking on me :-* hahahahaha


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO. What a sad sack!

The comment after are priceless and coming from his 'own sort' too: "i rekon he insists on using zymol as lube when he has sex"

Wonder if jac-in-the-box does too! :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

_like you said. a chihuahua(to some) looks shit!..._

I didn't say anything of the sort.

_so my point is this, is it ok to have a shit looking dog and brag how bad ass it is simply because it has your huge cock grafted on to it?_

Ohhh, thanks for the clarifying...clarifying that it is, indeed, the worst analogy, in the world, ever.

_Its still the same shit dog, but with your cock on it._

Now this is getting weird.

_Maybe i should of said, is it ok to brag how big a wifes breasts are although they are some humongous silicone implants...ie.Lola ferrari (rip) style.

Therefore is it enough to have quote 300bhp despite the look of a car...some say yes, i say no...thats why i dont want a souped up robin.

I didnt say the car had a shit engine or performance, i only said it was a dog-shite car...it was a humble attempt of a tongue in cheek, play on words....good, bad? blame my anglish techer._

I'm utterly baffled by everything you've said in those three paragraphs.

_Sorry, i didnt realise TT means only the OLD model, hence my Â£30k price tag reference._

Oh I know you didn't realise, or else you wouldn't have so epically missed the point of what robokn was saying.

_You compared a NEW Astra to an OLD TT....i compared NEW for NEW, thats all._

Indeed you did which, of course, is an utterly moot point.

Let's now fast forward for a while through the inane stuff until we find at least an attempt at a point

_Like you said ....the "gulf" would in turn be too close....so i made it vastly obvious (not to you) that a better car or a car perceived as better, will look down on others.

Its snobbery, it not nice...but it exists. Even, dare i say it, in you. As i am sure there must be some cars that are even beneath you._

The whole point of robokn's post was that someone who snobbishly looks down on a VXR, while driving a TT of equivalent monetary value will soon have the smile wiped from his face. Further, I would suggest that VXR looks significantly better than certain TTs which have been displayed here. No names, no pack drill.

_I didnt suggest they couldnt..i only meant that a new Astra it is not the same as a new TT._

Really? Honestly? Well, no shit, Sherlock.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

You seem to know everything about everyone.....i guess your what they call those really smart dumb people...nice to meet you.

So how is someone with lets say a TT, going to have their smile wiped off because the another has an Astra? Why? Simply because the Astra is faster? So now you are the expert on ALL people's wants and needs? Seem's you have a very narrow field of vision.

Yes, you are correct, i did not quote you. I was using other words to the same effect. I didn't know it would confuse you, i shall try and be more careful in future for your benefit.

*I don't care for Astra's i prefer the TT*.....If that guy wants to spend his money on getting his Astra polished up and re-trimmed.....well done and good luck to him....If he's happy, i'm happy...Yeap, i'm a real people person.

Oh, i take it back too.....your retort was not as brillant as i had imagined.

Using your words, it was the worst retort, in the world, ever! 

Do you run a comic book store in Springfield?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning, colour is great and the car look very good.
> ...


Yeah - can't you keep up with it, too fast for you in your crappy golf :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't see why what make/model the car is makes a difference to how much effort you put in. If its a golf or an astra so what? The guy likes the car and he's put a lot of effort into making it look good and himself feel good.

Look at all the shitty chav'd up MKIs on here for a start. But it appears when forum members do it they get a pat on the back rather than the piss taken. I think some people think they are better than other because of the car they choose to drive. Take your head out of you arses and smell the fresh air.

I'd guess this car is the same value as a late qS.
His money, His choice. Good luck to him i say.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

demi_god said:


> You seem to know everything about everyone.....i guess your what they call those really smart dumb people...nice to meet you.
> 
> So how is someone with lets say a TT, going to have their smile wiped off because the another has an Astra? Why? Simply because the Astra is faster? So now you are the expert on ALL people's wants and needs? Seem's you have a very narrow field of vision.
> 
> ...


_i guess your what they call those really smart dumb people_

Was that sentence intended to be ironic?

_So how is someone with lets say a TT, going to have their smile wiped off because the another has an Astra? Why? Simply because the Astra is faster?_

Seeing as the original comparison was between _unmapped_ 225s and the VXR, I'd say that was really the crux of the matter, no? Unless you're implying a remap somehow affects other aspects of the car besides performance? If you need further help understanding what was being discussed, they're hardly going to have it wiped off by its styling, are they? Please try and read threads properly, it will save you a lot of typing and opportunistic humiliation.

_I don't care for Astra's i prefer the TT.....If that guy wants to spend his money on getting his Astra polished up and re-trimmed.....well done and good luck to him....If he's happy, i'm happy...Yeap, i'm a real people person. _

I don't believe that was ever the contentious issue and what you prefer to drive is not really of interest to me. This all stemmed from you laughing at the idea of a VXR forum, I believe.

_Using your words, it was the worst retort, in the world, ever!_

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. _Colton_

_Do you run a comic book store in Springfield?_

Aha, finally we get somewhere. It appears you have the "forum flaming" 101 handbook open on page 34. "When encountering someone who successfully rebuts everything you type, attempt to deflect their superior intellect by implying they're a geek - that'll show 'em LOL!11!"


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Long one so get comfy and get a cuppa before you start reading.....

On a forum where there is snobbery between models of TT I think its hardly a shocker that there is snobbery between marques, especially when one is Vauxhall and the other Audi.

Audi is the superior marque, no question. However, if that guy likes his Astra, fair enough, at least he is a petrolhead. Personally I usually give a knowing nod to anyone in a sorted car, regardless of the make and model (Saw a nice Cosworth Sierra tonight, gave him the thumbs up and he gave me a thumbs up followed by a point at my wheels). After all, we are all petrolheads and feel the same about cars, regardless of budget and taste. I even gave a thumbs up to a guy in one of those Nissan Cube things the other day and got a huge grin and wave back. At least he has some gumption to get something different instead of a f*cking Picasso (do those things breed themselves or what?).

Doesnâ€™t mean I wont take the piss though. As a two time TT owner I was fully aware I would get 'hairdresser car' and 'clown car handling' comments, goes with the territory. Iâ€™m sure Astra VXR owners are fully aware that they will get 'chav' and 'but its a sodding Vauxhall' comments.

If anyone on here thinks that a car is a sure fire indication of personal success and wealth then they are way off the mark. Do I put every penny I can into my car? Do I buggery. I have a family and other interests, not to mention savings and plans for the future that I spread my cash across.

Is the fact that someone has a spanking mk2 V6 mean they have more money than me or that I have spent Â£34K on my TT mean I have more money than the guy with the Astra? Does it hell. All it means is that thatâ€™s how much the person in question chose to spend on a car because thatâ€™s what he/she wanted. My car is paid for, cash. This guy may have paid cash for his VXR and its mods. Many on here have Mk2s on credit no doubt, many have mk1s on credit. Some may have paid cash. Neither makes anyone better or worse but donâ€™t judge a man by his car, trust me, in many cases, you will be wide of the mark. One of my business partners drives a crappy Volvo, he isnâ€™t into cars, but he owns 15 houses and has a small fortune tucked away. He could have a Lambo if he wanted and pay cash for it, instead he chooses to aim to retire, loaded, in 3 years.

Yes Iâ€™ll take the piss. Does it mean I dislike the man? No. Does it mean he has a car I wouldnâ€™t have? Yes. Does it mean I think Iâ€™m better than him? No. Does it mean itâ€™s a badly modded car? No. Does it mean I think I have better taste? Yes, of course it does based on MY taste, otherwise I would buy a flaming Astra VXR. Same goes for him, I doubt he would struggle to buy my car or a mk2 V6 if he really wanted one. Someone who throws cash at a car like that doesnâ€™t buy cars and think about money. I know I donâ€™t, I buy what I like and arse about with it to make it exactly what I want. How much it costs isnâ€™t an issue (in fact the main barrier I have on car spending is the wife as without her I would be paying a grand a month over 5 years and driving some insanely daft car!)I binned Â£7K (shh she doesnt know) on mods for my TT within 6 months of it arriving, this guy did exactly the same so he obviously doesnâ€™t care a jot about the cash, all he can see is a vision of the VXR he wants and for that, he should be applauded. He doesnâ€™t give a toss about insurance, mod money going down the drain, MPG or what you and I think. Good man.

I still think its a poxy Astra because I donâ€™t like Astraâ€™s and I donâ€™t like Vauxhallâ€™s generally, but its a nice poxy Astra and if I see him on the road, Ill acknowledge that fact and show the man, if not the car, respect for being a petrolhead.

Same goes for Robokns car, damn nice TT, but I wouldnâ€™t have it on my drive. If I wanted it on my drive, I would go buy the same mods as Robokn. Might not be to your taste but anyone saying its not well modded car is off their trolleys.

Oh and Tosh, if someone turns up with a chavved up TT they DO get the piss taken. I can think of 2 threads right now that are obvious examples of this happening very recently. Again though, those people shouldnâ€™t take it to heart, if THAT is the TT THEY want then WTF should they care what everyone else thinks. So many people change their minds and contradict themselves on a daily basis on here its hardly relevant what they think anyway.

From my point of view the Astra is awful. I also wouldnâ€™t have the Cosworth Sierra I saw earlier tonight but that doesnâ€™t make it any less of a car, not unless someone appointed me Lord Car Designer of Earth and forgot to tell me.

Whatâ€™s that? I am? My TT is the best ever? Really? But youâ€™re wearing a cardigan? I donâ€™t WANT you to like it, no, stop it, noooooooo. Bugger.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Some good ponts Leg.

The fact is that for many under 30s who have been brought up on a diet of Saxos and Corsas the VXR Astra is extremely aspirational and probably represents a dream for most of the users of that forum. We should applaud someone who follows his dream! Just because it is an objective we don't share doesn't make it any less important.

My Dad recently changed his car and although there were many far more interesting, or faster, or better lokking or prestigious cars in the price range he still bought the one he wanted. This made him happy. Which is all that counts!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think the Astra phase is one you grow out of...

As there are a few people on here about my age, I'd imagine you all had serious thoughts about an Astra GTE at one point - or even an XR3i. I'm not sure at what point we all start rejecting those marques, but there's no need to be snobby about someone that chooses one.

Whether you like the styling is another matter.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> I think the Astra phase is one you grow out of...
> 
> As there are a few people on here about my age, I'd imagine you all had serious thoughts about an Astra GTE at one point - or even an XR3i. I'm not sure at what point we all start rejecting those marques, but there's no need to be snobby about someone that chooses one.
> 
> Whether you like the styling is another matter.


Between us we've had both of those  and a Rover214Si and a Citroen ZX ,not the greatest crop of cars does that mean I shouldn't be alowed my MkII ?. Leg has got it right I like TTs I love my MkII so thats what I bought.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> I think the Astra phase is one you grow out of...
> 
> As there are a few people on here about my age, I'd imagine you all had serious thoughts about an Astra GTE at one point - or even an XR3i. I'm not sure at what point we all start rejecting those marques, but there's no need to be snobby about someone that chooses one.
> 
> Whether you like the styling is another matter.


There was a car history thread on here some time ago where I proudly listed the following as cars I had had amongst others:

Astra GTE Mk1 (red, real beauty it was, got nicked)
Astra SR Mk2 (Gold with black wheels and I remember whiting in the lettering on the tyres once ROFL, what was I thinking?  )
Astra GTE Mk2
Pug 205 1.9Gti (red, best car other than my TTs that I have owned IMO, really loved that car, shagged a bird called Karen in it many times, well I say in it, mostly stood outside with her head in the Window lol)

My Dad has a black 04 plate MX5 and its a bl00dy nice car IMO. I wouldnt have one, but he loves it, and he's 62 so good for him! Better than the bl00dy Volvo he had before.

If you want proof that Petrolheads should stick together, here it is.....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 590#916590

No word of a lie, thats exactly what happened. Even my 6 year old said 'Andy doesnt know what he is doing does he Dad?' Never a truer word spoken son.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leg, at least you've not had a crappy Golf. :lol:

Its the only car i know that celebrates mediocrity aka golf ani 25, and ed30


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Leg, at least you've not had a crappy Golf. :lol:
> 
> Its the only car i know that celebrates mediocrity aka golf ani 25, and ed30


....and that spawned the four TTs in your sig pics. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Leg, at least you've not had a crappy Golf. :lol:
> 
> Its the only car i know that celebrates mediocrity aka golf ani 25, and ed30


Nope, never had a VW of any description. Come to think of it Ive only had Pugs, Audis, Vauxhalls and 2 Jap jeeps on the side. Hmmm never really thought about it. How unadventurous of me. You know I genuinely think Ive never had any other brand of car than that if I dont count the wife's. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Leg, at least you've not had a crappy Golf. :lol:
> ...


No it didn't, it was made on the cheap the first time round from basic VW parts underneath (since it was a concept) with better everything else on top. It had/has some style and design about it - something the golf cant say that's for sure.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Leg, at least you've not had a crappy Golf. :lol:
> ...


I had a 405 diesel years and years ago as a company car. Was built like a tank, but did go. I've also had two Golfs and a passat, both totally unrelible and crap/boring cars. I always wanted a MK2 GTE (when was young) with the digital dash.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Oh I had a Mini 1275GT and a Mini Cooper, forgot about those and the Westfield of course. 406 3.0 Coupe too but of course thats a Pug. Vectra (arrgh but first company car of 3 that I had). Audi's for the last 5 years.

Maybe I should have some imagination and get something different next time. Mind you if they dont announce an RS TT Ill have no choice.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

episteme said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to know everything about everyone.....i guess your what they call those really smart dumb people...nice to meet you.
> ...


You amuse me. Everything needs to be explained to you, very cute.

no.....i wouldn't calling you a geek, no, i didnt do that or implied it, simply saying the said comic book store in springfield, relates to the character in the simpsons cartoon, who always says, "that is the best/worst XXXX ever!...

If imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, well done for your choice . It was just amusing that you said it to me twice. You wrote the words, but i heard "his" voice. 

So strange that you choose to see negative in all i say, but hey, thats your choice.

Laughing at the vxr forum...no! laughing at the vauxhall forum, yes!

So what I'm not allowed to laugh?

Only by chance of someone posting that thread i went to the forum. I laugh because it exists in the SAME light as the TT.

The same passion, the same arguements, the same know alls, same geeks (oh, am i allowed to say that word?) the same problems....just a different car. I laughed because we are all saying the same things, Our cars is better, theres is shit....it was a joke. I mean seriously how can i sane person really be disgusted by a forum? wow, you are strange.

And finally, regarding the "wipe smile of face" incident...again...it is simply a matter of interpretation....so what the faster car zooms off...the guy in the slower car, may not give a damn because he is quite happy to have a TT or in his opinion a better "styled" car.....yes there are folk that like cars to be "purrrriiiidy" as to being fast.

I was just saying things that you may think will wipe anothers persons smile off, may not.

I dont hate the Astras, or vauxhalls, despite their terrible depreciation...i just dont love 'em.

You like em, you drive it...good luck to you.

"I cannot say that I do not disagree with you",Groucho Marx


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd let him clean my car any day.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'd let him clean my car any day.


No doubt. That guy is good (and expensive) ....but i'd like to see how bad a car can be for him to still work his magic.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I had no plans to pay him. :lol:

I need to get all the tar off mine, but it too much like hard work.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Suzuki Samurai


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


You are talking a load of tosh again, Tosh. You surprise me. :wink:

Without the Golf there would be no TT. Period.

Aside the fact that the Golf saved VW and has been by far their most successful car since 1975, which in turn enabled them to bail out the then unprofitable Audi, TT1 and TTii share much with Golf iv and V respectively. Like it or not, Denial or not.

You are about to get all puffed up that the TTii is half alluminium and has it's own suspension and therefore has little in common with Golf V. Don't. You are wrong and deluded about you car's disassociation with the Golf.

Both are built on VW platform PQ35. Previously Golf iv and TTi were built on VWs A4 platform (nothing to do with Audi A4 BTW).

P indicates a passenger car platform
* Q (quer) indicates a transverse engine
* 3 indicates the platform size or class
* 5 indicates the generation

You would be well placed to read VW platform strategy here before spouting your Golf-relation denial rubbish:

http://en.allexperts.com/e/v/vo/volkswagen_a_platform.htm

Then you would know that the main difference between generations TTi and TTii are flexibility of PQ35 to allow fully independent suspension to be deployed. As before different body panels can be mounted.

Your car shares engines, gearbox, floorpan and bulkhead, suspension and subframe mountings, exhaust routings, brake and cooling systems, aircon units and ventilation plumbing, steering racks, wiring loom, and a whole host of componentry. These are all Golf derived. Skoda make good use of them too for Octavia, as does Seat for 3 models.

TT WW volumes could not justify it's own platform away from PQ35.

Unique to your car is the suspension, space frame alloy and steel body panels, interior and glass work. It's more than the TTi, but still highly dependant on PQ35 platform, like it or not.

You are free to express your Golf hatred, but absolutely deluded if you really think that the car you drive does not share its spine and guts with the good old Golf.

Your car was spawned by the Golf.

So there. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Leg said:


> Suzuki Samurai


Hahahaha..For FFS be careful!!! 

I'm still recovering from getting my arse chewed for looking wrongly at another car. 

Please Episteme, it wasn't me, i didn't say it, and i didn't laugh..Honest!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Golf's shite - just admit it Garyc.

you would have thought given 30 years they could have got it right - guess not!

People who buy them think they are a cut above other people for some strange reason. Its a cheap family hatch that is not as good as its peers ie Focus, Civic and Astra in virtually every dept.

The TT may well be a distant relative of the golf but you could say the same for Genghis Khan/elephant man (Golf) and Raquel Zimmermann (TT) or Anja Rubik??


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Golf's shite - just admit it Garyc.
> 
> you would have thought given 30 years they could have got it right - guess not!
> 
> ...


Well by that measure, your TT is therefore no better than it's donor and benefactor.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Come on, you can admit the golf is a poor car - i wont tell anyone you like them :lol: (Do you have one really? :lol: )

Try some of these









If you cant see or dont know the vast difference between the MKII TT and the MKV golf im not going to try and tell you.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'm inclined to agree - The TT is just a golf in a frock with a handful of tweaks (Mk1 or 2). But what a nice Frock and the tweaks help define a "differant" character. But that's how most cars from most modern manufacturers are nowadays. The new Fiat 500 is the same platform as the forthcoming Ford Ka. The Alfa Breara/Spider are 159 derivatives. Most of the VW/Audi group share platforms across brands. Opel and GM share a lot. The Saab 93 is on the Vectra platform - along with a Holden of some description. The Range Rover sport is on the Disco3 platform. etc.etc. it's just a way for car companies to keep development costs down but increase the variety of ranges at the same time.

I fully expect something like Lotus Engineering's modular platforms to become predominant in the future where a single powerpack/drivetrain can be incorporated into any vehicle - mid engined sportscar or front engined MPV. Will make the product development a lot simpler.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nothing wrong with a Golf. Fit for purpose. I had both Mki's and ii's. Good in their day. Unlike the equiv. offerings from Ford and VX which were woefully inadequate cars.

I'd take a MKV Golf over a TTii any day. But if I did have a TT I would know and freely admit its origins and major organ donor. It's nothing to be ashamed of.

Being in denial is tho. Admitting is halfway there to overcoming your Golf myopia.

"My name is Tosh and I drive a small Golf-based car from Audi."

Say it. Repeat the mantra.

Feels better doesn't it? Nothing to feel bad or embarrassed about. The truth is good to accept and to admit. People understand, although you are the only TT driver around who feels like you do about your shared platform cars poor relations. Most folk just aren't that blinkerd or snobbish.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

demi_god said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Suzuki Samurai
> ...


I had one, for 2 months, about 15 years ago. Quit work and was setting up a business, sold the pug 205 Gti1.9 and got that as a runabout.

People say they are f*cking awful.

I say, go with the people. On this one, they arent wrong.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Admitting is halfway there to overcoming your Golf myopia.
> 
> "My name is Tosh and I drive a small Golf-based car from Audi."


Acutally wasn't the Touran the first car released on the TT2 platform. In which case everything bar the touran is on the touran platform.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Acutally wasn't the Touran the first car released on the TT2 platform.


Yep in 2003.

So far we've had the following cars all on the same platform...

2003 Volkswagen Touran
2004 Audi A3 MKII
2004 Volkswagen Caddy
2004 SEAT Altea
2004 VW Golf MKV
2005 Skoda Octavia MKII
2005 SEAT Toledo MKIII
2006 VW Jetta MKV
2006 SEAT Leon MKII
2007 VW Eos
2007 Audi TT MKII

...and also planned for the VW Tiguan and VW Iroc in 2008.

As Gary said though they pretty much all share the same engines, gearbox, floorpan and bulkhead, suspension and subframe mountings, exhaust routings, brake and cooling systems, aircon units and ventilation plumbing, steering racks, wiring loom... and thats even before we start talking about switches, stalks, leather, materials, skins, etc etc etc

Similar in lots of aspects, seperated only by different levels of badge snobbery.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Acutally wasn't the Touran the first car released on the TT2 platform.
> ...


Ahh thats all very well but what I want to know is this...

What shares the same platform as a Suziki Samurai? Cos whatever the f*ck does, I want to make sure I dont get in one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Boys, boys boys. Nothing to do with badge snobbery The skodia fabia has the same 'parts' why spend the extra on the golf to have the same electrical problem but worse dealer experience, and worse reliability. O the A3 MKII is 2003 not 04. Devil is in the detail. :wink:

If it was snobbery why would i rather have the other cars? Focus, better car than the Golf. Astra, Better car than the Golf. Civic, better car than the Golf - come on you two can admit it to me, or are you just badge snobs?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Boys, boys boys. Nothing to do with badge snobbery The skodia fabia has the same 'parts' why spend the extra on the golf ...Devil is in the detail..


Quite...as the Fabia is based on the Polo platform and not the Golf/PQ35, the devil is indeed in the detail


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Boys, boys boys. Nothing to do with badge snobbery The skodia fabia has the same 'parts' why spend the extra on the golf to have the same electrical problem but worse dealer experience, and worse reliability. O the A3 MKII is 2003 not 04. Devil is in the detail. :wink:


You mean like getting a new TT with its own range of problems and shite dealers that has many parts shared with other cheaper cars as demonstrated earlier in this thread?

Crazy idea.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You cant call anyone crazy - you spent loads on mods for a MKIV Golf.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You cant call anyone crazy - you spent loads on mods for a MKIV Golf.


Slightly less than you spent on your Mk5 Golf in a dress.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

phope said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Boys, boys boys. Nothing to do with badge snobbery The skodia fabia has the same 'parts' why spend the extra on the golf ...Devil is in the detail..
> ...


Remind me where i said the fabia was on the PQ35? i said parts not platform. Detail!!!

You're just bitter as you've spent even more on celebrating 30 years of coming 2nd or 3rd to the other better cars :lol:

ED30 - i ask you wtf was you thinking?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You cant call anyone crazy - you spent loads on mods for a MKIV Golf.
> ...


but the MKV is the muts nuts im told.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Especially the styling.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The MKV has styling - where, is it hidden in the boot? I must have missed it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The MKV has styling - where, is it hidden in the boot? I must have missed it.


The brochure is very stylish, nice use of colour and that waxy paper they use these days.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Rhod_TT said:
> ...


None other than the mighty X90:










Don't go there. :wink:

ps and as tosh knows, denial is pointless..


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

this one is a bitmore worthy

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/messageboard ... php?t=4618


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> That bloke needs to get laid!


 :lol: :lol: I thought the exact same thing


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

alibTTman said:


> this one is a bitmore worthy
> 
> http://www.vxronline.co.uk/messageboard ... php?t=4618


Impressive car washing and polishing, but I can't help thinking that there may have been some sort of gimp/bitch/gay thing going on - what with 'Paul' being so strict and firm about what he wanted from 'Marc', who was in turn very subserviant and grateful.

Maybe they did get laid.  :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

alibTTman said:


> this one is a bitmore worthy
> 
> http://www.vxronline.co.uk/messageboard ... php?t=4618


OMG  that guy got 12k to clean that veyron..(i'm in the wrong business)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> alibTTman said:
> 
> 
> > this one is a bitmore worthy
> ...


Not the wrong business mate, hes just good at ripping people off!

No doubt he does a good job but overpriced is a bit of an understatement.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > alibTTman said:
> ...


I went on the lambo forum and they where ripping into the fella saying that they pay about Â£250 for the same job :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


Hell, Ill do it for Â£150


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Hell, Ill do it for Â£150


Amen :roll:


----------

